# intake manifold sensor flap replaced using vagcom for adaptation get error .....why



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a 2010 jetta tdi , cjaa engine. I recently scan with vagcom and came back with 2015 intake manifold sensor flap position (bnak 1).I had my mechanic change the flap throttle. After the install he uses his own scanner and i used my vagcom to input the numbers below but get a error.

My engine is a fly by drive

Here is what I am doing - 
Key in on position - engine off
Vagcom plugged into laptop and car
start VCDS
Select control module
01-engine
(Advanced functions) basic settings - 04
group 060
GO

In the little reading windows it gives me red text saying ERROR.

What am i doing or not doing wrong . my mechanic saids he has done many intake manifold sensor flaps and should only take 10 minutes.
Anyone know why i am getting that error. May a faulty sensor flap, he said no because the vagcom scanner doesnt even communicate with the ecu.

Any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You haven't posted an auto-scan......

Please do so.


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

*Here is the vagcom scan for the intake manifold postion sensor*

Dont bother with the rest of the fault codes , i put in european tail lights and still have a project for the door warniing lights which i still havent got to.
Just mainly concerned why i cannot input the right codes for the intake manifold sensor flaps. thanks


Chassis Type: AJ (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM097969 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7966 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0350072
Shop #: WSC 91407 999 84612
VCID: 77D33B670682DEA6A59-8022

1 Fault Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) 
P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 97904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2042.14.30
Time: 06:28:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.54 V
Lambda: 7.9 %
Lambda: 11.8 %
Bin. Bits: 00000100
Voltage: 0.380 V

Readiness: 0 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492B0001881402EA92220042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D1385BCB9CD1DEAC3-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 6EFD1E03B1D89F6E76F-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 C HW: 5K0 937 084 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B 011 0028 
Revision: BG011001 
Coding: 27200B3E902F3EE4000A00000F00000405608C86500085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3245CA736D60FB8E527-8067

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 09021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

7 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 52
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.55 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98673 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.04
Time: 17:30:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 16:06:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 16:06:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM024YWD 
Coding: 0012345
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6EFD1E0379D89F6E76F-803B

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME4E36021CD

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME4D436365G

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME1E4442376

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME1E114E069

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63727SME1F6F087CO

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63827SME1F6F1A31D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8225DAB3DD400B0E027-80D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 860 E HW: 5M0 920 860 E
Component: KOMBI H05 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370700
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 3041C07B6B6CC99E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 091209F2002631
Coding: E9807F06000202001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69F76D1F4036785623D-803C

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 88936 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.07
Time: 08:48:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0308 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EAF592130D30F34EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000339329
Coding: 0004F5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 27732B275EA28E26F59-8072

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004636769 
Coding: 000490

2 Faults Found:
66562 - Heated Exterior Mirror 
B11F8 14 [009] - Open or Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 37
Mileage: 98988 km
Date: 2043.14.07
Time: 14:50:09

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:56:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3147C57FA866C0962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000319005
Coding: 0004F4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 2871281B53BC815EFC3-807D

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004547460 
Coding: 000490

2 Faults Found:
66562 - Heated Exterior Mirror 
B11F8 14 [009] - Open or Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 37
Mileage: 98988 km
Date: 2043.14.07
Time: 14:50:09

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 19
Mileage: 98447 km
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 13:00:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry this is not a complete auto-scan....

Please post based on this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc

Thank you


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

in basic settings value block 60 is generally for the throttle body on gas engines. the dtc you have is for the runner flaps in the intake manifold. if the throttle valve was replaced then the wrong part was replaced. you need to replace the intake manifold.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

*p2015 intake manifold sensor flap postiion bank 1 fault , can anyone give me some advice*

I have a tdi so your saying the wrong part was installed. Heres is the part that was replaced 

http://www.onlinecarparts.co.uk/vdo-7011175.html

\This was the part that was replaced . Heres is the vagcom scan 
Thanks




Saturday,07,December,2013,04:55:55:20378
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM097969 License Plate: 838
Mileage: Repair Order: dec07



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM097969 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7966 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0350072
Shop #: WSC 91407 999 84612
VCID: 77D33B670682DEA6A59-8022

1 Fault Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) 
P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 97904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2042.14.30
Time: 06:28:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.54 V
Lambda: 7.9 %
Lambda: 11.8 %
Bin. Bits: 00000100
Voltage: 0.380 V

Readiness: 0 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492B0001881402EA92220042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D1385BCB9CD1DEAC3-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 6EFD1E03B1D89F6E76F-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 C HW: 5K0 937 084 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B 011 0028 
Revision: BG011001 
Coding: 27200B3E902F3EE4000A00000F00000405608C86500085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3245CA736D60FB8E527-8067

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 09021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

7 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 52
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:59:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.55 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98673 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.04
Time: 17:30:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 16:06:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 98459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 16:06:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM024YWD 
Coding: 0012345
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6EFD1E0379D89F6E76F-803B

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME4E36021CD

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME4D436365G

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME1E4442376

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME1E114E069

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63727SME1F6F087CO

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63827SME1F6F1A31D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8225DAB3DD400B0E027-80D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 860 E HW: 5M0 920 860 E
Component: KOMBI H05 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370700
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 3041C07B6B6CC99E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 091209F2002631
Coding: E9807F06000202001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69F76D1F4036785623D-803C

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 88936 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.07
Time: 08:48:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0308 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EAF592130D30F34EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000339329
Coding: 0004F5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 27732B275EA28E26F59-8072

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004636769 
Coding: 000490

2 Faults Found:
66562 - Heated Exterior Mirror 
B11F8 14 [009] - Open or Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 37
Mileage: 98988 km
Date: 2043.14.07
Time: 14:50:09

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 98431 km
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 11:56:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3147C57FA866C0962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000319005
Coding: 0004F4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 2871281B53BC815EFC3-807D

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004547460 
Coding: 000490

2 Faults Found:
66562 - Heated Exterior Mirror 
B11F8 14 [009] - Open or Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 37
Mileage: 98988 km
Date: 2043.14.07
Time: 14:50:09

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 19
Mileage: 98447 km
Date: 2043.14.03
Time: 13:00:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------




[email protected] Parts said:


> I would really like to know how the wrong part # was determined for the TV in your above post as a diagnosis?
> 
> Also the intake doesn't always require a replacement for an intake flap on a 03L or even 1K series car for that matter....... as the external motor is available separate and not to mention....... physically, a de-carbonization process is usually needed or advised first...... along with visual inspection before you would just dump coin on such an expensive part.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

First and foremost ,i would like to thank you for taking your time for helping me 
now i am new to vagcom so i need step by step instructions, i have a micro can cable so i need to get into the faulty , example when i do a vagcom scan i can not clear the faults from there i need to go to engine , clear faults.
ok what do you mean i need to recode the the controller to default , and what is 0x01-07 
and then check dtc memory ,how do you do that and how to perform a readiness test.
and to verify the rod moves freely , i dont know how to do that i need my mechanic to do that unless you can tell me how.
i apoligize for the questions but i am new at this thanks Jack for your time 
so can you give me step by step if possible. So is the part he put in the right one, he told me that part is a updated version because this is common issue with these cars.
After the install of the new throttle , he tried to input the codes in engine, coding then 060 or 098 and error appears, i did the same and error shows. i said maybe the part is defective could that be the issue. thanks






[email protected] Parts said:


> OP Thank you for posting the auto-scan.
> 
> Please clear fault memory.
> OKAY I want you to recode the controller to default it.
> ...


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

i was just wondering if you are a seller for vw mk5 parts so in the future i can buy through someone who i trust
If i can fix this i can pay you some money via paypal for your time , cause i know nothing is free in this world.
thanks Jack 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

HI Jack,

I did what you asked engine , 2 and then 5 clear faults but what do i do after do understand can you elaborate thanks
"
Readiness tests may be available via a script in VCDS 0x01-15 while in this screen you may see a button for readiness script.
Also readiness in CAN controllers can be done 0x01-04-200 and brake and gas depressed at same time but not before verifying the test is clicked ON.
The test will count down to zero when finished. Sometimes this needs to be done a couple times with a key cycle needed.
Do not clear codes in this process..... but do observe if you have any after they have been cleared and report back if you have a DTC.
Individual tests can be done but lets try the simple way first.






[email protected] Parts said:


> My services are available via a Skype connection to do walk through, however..... start at 300 USD prepaid.
> I would provide research of parts installed and guide you.
> 
> Lets see if we can get you done for free first.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

I take instructions well, just have to tell me the exact numbers to go.
You said i need to go to 15 readiness. i press that and nothing happens you said that would count down to zero and this was a test 
thanks anyways ,


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I would really like to know how the wrong part # was determined for the TV in your above post as a diagnosis?
> 
> Also the intake doesn't always require a replacement for an intake flap on a 03L or even 1K series car for that matter....... as the external motor is available separate and not to mention....... physically, a de-carbonization process is usually needed or advised first...... along with visual inspection before you would just dump coin on such an expensive part.
> 
> ...


The dtc p2015 refers to intake flap, not throttle valve. By reading his post he said he replaced the throttle valve. I stated that the intake manifold should be replaced because that is the repair i have performed for this fault many times.(i work at a vw dealer as a tech for 12 years now) I have never sought aftermarket parts for this repair so i am not aware of any available. I have seen that the flaps in the manifold can develop play and cause this fault. I havent seen the common rail tdi build up a lot of carbon like the older tdis do either. But i would advise to remove the intake manifold and check for carbon and play in the flaps. After reinstalling the manifold you will need to purge the fuel system because the fuel rail would have been removed. You can activate the electronic fuel pumps by using basic settings #30 or #35(i cant remember which one...you will hear/feel the fuel pump by the coolant bottle turn on....run it a few times and you should be ok.) If the engine is started with out doing this it could damage the high pressure pump.

To elaborate on the fault...it is an implausible signal, which means that the voltage signal the ecm is receiving is higher/lower than it should be. The voltage could be higher/lower because of a bad potentiometer in the motor, or because of play in the flaps(the full open/close position is not correct). If you would like a procedure to perform a basic settings for the intake flap you can pm me, but i do not use vag com. I use odis (vw scantool) and i cannot guarantee that it is possible with vag com(i would guess it is but you would need to be familiar with terminology for both scantools as they vary)


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so happy that you responded. Your only the second person to respond. So i will relay this to my mechanic and let you know .As for reseting the throttle do you know why i get a error when i try to input 060 or 098 to reset the throttle parimeters.
The first time error was detected by vw service ,then i double checked with my vagcom and confirmed that was the error i got. Then my mechanic de carbonized the throttle and he said the intake manifold was cleaned as well. So what your saying is he should of changed the intake manifold instead of the throttle. thanks


QUOTE=mk3ninja;84498328]The dtc p2015 refers to intake flap, not throttle valve. By reading his post he said he replaced the throttle valve. I stated that the intake manifold should be replaced because that is the repair i have performed for this fault many times.(i work at a vw dealer as a tech for 12 years now) I have never sought aftermarket parts for this repair so i am not aware of any available. I have seen that the flaps in the manifold can develop play and cause this fault. I havent seen the common rail tdi build up a lot of carbon like the older tdis do either. But i would advise to remove the intake manifold and check for carbon and play in the flaps. After reinstalling the manifold you will need to purge the fuel system because the fuel rail would have been removed. You can activate the electronic fuel pumps by using basic settings #30 or #35(i cant remember which one...you will hear/feel the fuel pump by the coolant bottle turn on....run it a few times and you should be ok.) If the engine is started with out doing this it could damage the high pressure pump.

To elaborate on the fault...it is an implausible signal, which means that the voltage signal the ecm is receiving is higher/lower than it should be. The voltage could be higher/lower because of a bad potentiometer in the motor, or because of play in the flaps(the full open/close position is not correct). If you would like a procedure to perform a basic settings for the intake flap you can pm me, but i do not use vag com. I use odis (vw scantool) and i cannot guarantee that it is possible with vag com(i would guess it is but you would need to be familiar with terminology for both scantools as they vary)[/QUOTE]


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

My personal experience with dtc p2015 has lead me to replace the intake manifold. I work at a vw dealer and mostly use parts from vw. The flap motor is not available as a separate part from vw, it is only available as part of the intake manifold. I can pm you information for adapting the throttle body but it will not make dtc p2015 go away. As i previously posted, i would remove the intake manifold and check for play in the flaps. You mention 060 and 098, those are the value blocks for adapting a throttle on gas engines, you have a tdi. 060 and 098 are useless on a tdi.


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for the info.
now what i need to do is tell my mechanic to replace the manifold , he told me that was cleaned. how about the new throttle he put in, do i need to reset the parimeters for that but like you said that is probaly not causing the issue. if i replace the manifold then the fault should go away. what is your suggestions , you said you work a vw service center. is that in the united states. After this gets fixed i hope i am not bringing my car there anymore. any suggestions what to tell my mechanic , take a hike maybe..as for the throttle does that need to be adapted , your such a great help , i appreciate this , he also told me that could be my ecm because when he tries to input the codes for adaptation he said the codes are sent to the ecm then sent to the throttle for adapation , i asked him to change the trottle which could be faulty , but he insists that since the ecm is not taking the codes could be a issue with the ecm. you think that is untrue .
so i ask him to take apart the manifold and check for play in the flaps anything else he needs to check , i might not even need to change the manifold if that clean thanks




mk3ninja said:


> My personal experience with dtc p2015 has lead me to replace the intake manifold. I work at a vw dealer and mostly use parts from vw. The flap motor is not available as a separate part from vw, it is only available as part of the intake manifold. I can pm you information for adapting the throttle body but it will not make dtc p2015 go away. As i previously posted, i would remove the intake manifold and check for play in the flaps. You mention 060 and 098, those are the value blocks for adapting a throttle on gas engines, you have a tdi. 060 and 098 are useless on a tdi.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah i work at a vw dealer in the u.s. if you dont like the repair shop your using right now i would recommend to go to the dealer or find a shop that specializes in vws. I do not think you have a ecu problem. If i was you i would try to get all or some of the money you spent back from the shop you had repair work performed at( your vehicle has the same problem as it did when you brought it there). If i was you i would find a repair facility that you trust, present them with this information and let them diagnose the car. It doesnt sound like you have the mechanical experience or gumption to take on this repair. I am confident in my opinion and believe that there will be play in the intake manifold flaps but there are variables that cant be seen when trying to diagnose a car over the internet. Tomorrow I will pm you some instuctions on how to adapt the throttle and intake flap.


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks again , you saved me.
So i should tell the mechanic to check for play in the manifold , if there is no play then the manifold is ok , and if there is no play then change the manifold. 
I just want to know what i need to know so this mechanic doesnt tell me different
I read on the forums that this p2015 fault is very common and some ppl just change the intake manifold and the error is gone. just like you said.As for the throttle he said decarbonized the old throttle and manifold as far as i know the old manifold was still good , but what do i know . So the new throttle he put in i have to reset that , so i await your emails. again thank you so much for you opinion
Just one more thing ,are these tdis mk5 really good reilable car, just read that there is lots of electronics issues with them .
The warranty for serivice is differenet in the united states and canada. I think i saw someone mentioning the intake manifold is part of the emissions. 
the last thing i wanted to ask , before this fault i got three faults on three different occasion regarding "diesel particulate filter trap bank 1". All three times dealer just reset the light and told me to drive more highway, i drive highway speeds 4 times a week. That fault has not come back yet but the dealership service guy told me that they extended that to 120,000kms 8 years...any ideas or suggestions would be great.
Again , i dont know how to thank you for your replays and information. I almost gave up on this car. thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## bilcull (Mar 1, 2011)

so the intake manifold and throttle are two seperate parts , someone mentioned this is a whole piece.


----------

